# One for you lovers of 32



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Now thats balling










Found on Speedhunters


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## irinaangel (Oct 31, 2010)

what is that ridiculous C-post mounted spoiler?


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Very smart theres also another little right up on the driftworks blog www.driftworks.com 

Think the rear window spoiler is always going to be marmite, but if we where all the same wouldn't it be boring


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I like how low it is, its street look and for me thats what GTR or in this case GTS are about


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I know it's all abotu the drift, but would look so good on the street with a spoiler


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

cool


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

It's missing a corner light and is running rotas. Not what I would consider "baller"


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yep, the tail high spoiler looks naff


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Super_Dude said:


> It's missing a corner light and is running rotas. Not what I would consider "baller"


Its just my opinion of how i like cars, so what I think is "balling" you may not. I run Rotas like alot of people, sorry for not having a huge cheque book and being able to buy all the best parts that you must have:lamer:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its just my opinion of how i like cars, so what I think is "balling" you may not. I run Rotas like alot of people, sorry for not having a huge cheque book and being able to buy all the best parts that you must have:lamer:


Lol ^^  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

well it most certainly looks like a drift car . . . . which is a shameuke:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats wrong with drift cars?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

dont get me wrong, i like cars that drift and i like drifting, i just hate what a 'typical drift car - esq' car looks like and their styling. just my 2p:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

No thats cool man, i feel you on that one, myself im all about the street cars which i guess you could say there almost like drift cars


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

if you cant go fast, go sideways


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I like to think i can do both


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Another skyline that proves that Rotas are so much better *looking* that the real thing(volk te37) :nervous:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

more here My R32 GTSt (pictures) - Drifting forum - Driftworks


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its just my opinion of how i like cars, so what I think is "balling" you may not. I run Rotas like alot of people, sorry for not having a huge cheque book and being able to buy all the best parts that you must have:lamer:


It is not the price of rotas I have a problem with. It's the fact the delibratly rip off wheel designs from other manufacturers. It isnt fair or right. For the price of rotas you can get decent wheels (enkei, 5zigen) but people want the te37 look without paying the price. I get not everyone can afford real volks but I still dont think rotas should be alowed to market blatant copies to move in on other companies sales. Bbs almost dissappeared already, maybe volk will be next. Quality aftermarket companys are in trouble because of all these rip offs.

A ferrari is baller
A ferrari/feiro kit car is not baller


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Im not a R32 lover but this one is CLEEEEEAN


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

BTW you said it was a GTSt have you done a RB26 swap? Beacuse that exhast is only available for RB26 i think


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Whitewheels said:


> Another skyline that proves that Rotas are so much better *looking* that the real thing(volk te37) :nervous:




They'd probably look great on a caravan :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Its not my car so couldnt tell you, just liked the look,

Super Dude, you seem to like to cause a fuss, this pic was purly a picture of a car I like and found on SpeedHunters, and then you come along with your witty comments. It was not about what the car has on it, it was a nice R32 that I wanted to post a picture and share. Your angry issuse lie with Rota not me so take that up with them.

Balling is a street term, an urban word, I myself use this on what i call street cars being a street term, but sorry if that to bothers you to call a car balling, ill just say next time this car is nice.


----------



## dovboy (Aug 4, 2009)

bigkev said:


> if you cant go fast, go sideways



imo if you aint sideways then you're not going fast enough!:thumbsup:

have you not seen days of thunder???
LOOSE IS FAST!!!







as for the skyline,i love it!

if we all liked the same stuff we would just be like another drone from sector 7g.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

LOVE IT!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

dovboy said:


> have you not seen days of thunder???
> LOOSE IS FAST!!!


but on the edge of outer control ...


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

TE37s really look good... maximum offset I presume?


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I like it :thumbsup: I also like the shit your get for airing your opinion on this forum 
You right about the cheque book thing as well mate, volk are nice but if you can't afford it then the next best thing will do. 

Rota rip volk off, so do Asda with beans


----------

